# Boards.ie "Bargain Alerts"



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

[broken link removed] is worth keeping an eye on for good deals.


----------



## tiger (13 Jul 2007)

As a bargain junkie, I sign up to the e-mail newsletter on lidl.ie & aldi.ie.  http://www.ibood.com is also interesting.  Sometimes the online retailers have a specials/clearance/refurbished section.  Dell outlet, Apple have been mentioned before.  Found archos recently.


----------



## joanmul (13 Jul 2007)

The prices are in sterling - they don't look all that good. Is it just the occasional bargain that comes up?


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2007)

joanmul said:


> The prices are in sterling - they don't look all that good. Is it just the occasional bargain that comes up?


 
On ibood?

I guess they are in sterling if you don't select a € country. They are certainly in € when you select Ireland.

Previous discussion on ibood here.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

joanmul said:


> The prices are in sterling - they don't look all that good. Is it just the occasional bargain that comes up?


Prices on both _iBOOD _(you need to select _Ireland _on the home page) and _Archos _come up in € for me.

_Post crossed with CCOVICH's._


----------



## andrew1977 (14 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed] is worth keeping an eye on for good deals.


 

Boards is a great website, i pop in and out of it each day, a wealth of information and help can be found on the many forums, would recommend


----------



## cr8or (24 Apr 2008)

its a greally good site


----------

